# New RTF and past Glock hate



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I have owned several Glocks over the years. I hated the triggers, and I always shot low and left no matter how much I practiced.

I once also owned a Glock 34. The trigger was 1lb lighter, and solved my aiming problem with Glocks. But, the trigger still sucked....

And, months back, when I saw the RTF frames -- I thought they were super funky...

Then last week... I picked up a Glock 17 RTF by chance at the gun store. *BOOM! *
*
Sold! *

Best Glock trigger I've ever felt. Super crisp.

Also, the grip is super sticky, and the finger grooves are are smaller.

LOVE this gun! VERY, VERY accurate. Even 1 handed and double taps. Never shot that well with the 2nd round of doubletaps before.

I hate Glocks but love this gun! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the slide serrations at all, but love the feel of the grip. I just picked up an RTF frame, swapped out the .40 trigger housing for 9mm and trying to find a 3rd gen G17 slide...if I can't come up with one I'll go with the Lonewolf slide.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

sweet lookin glock you've got there! good to hear your satisfied with it!

this weekend i had my first opportunity to shoot a glock... and decided it's the gun ill have to buy when i turn 21 ( as much as i hate to ) i do believe ill be getting the 19 though..

what is the difference exactly in the rtf frame and the regular?


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

beretta-neo said:


> I have owned several Glocks over the years. I hated the triggers, and I always shot low and left no matter how much I practiced.
> 
> Then last week... I picked up a Glock 17 RTF by chance at the gun store.
> 
> Best Glock trigger I've ever felt. Super crisp.


The trigger is unchanged in the RTF version.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

beretta-neo said:


> what is the difference exactly in the rtf frame and the regular?


The textured frame and the slide serrations.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Spartan said:


> The trigger is unchanged in the RTF version.


I do not believe it is the same, although I do not see much talk about it mentioned in the advertisements for the RTF.

I compared it to a stock regular Glock 17 when I bought it. There is a difference. I have seen other RTF owners claim the same thing, and I've previously owned 4 Glocks ovber the years.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

not_possible said:


> I'm not a fan of the slide serrations at all, but love the feel of the grip. I just picked up an RTF frame, swapped out the .40 trigger housing for 9mm and trying to find a 3rd gen G17 slide...if I can't come up with one I'll go with the Lonewolf slide.


They new slide serrations are strange looking, but are growing on me


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

beretta-neo said:


> They new slide serrations are strange looking, but are growing on me


I haven't felt them to see if they grip better or not, but the deep straight serrations work great for me and they look better on blocky Glock slide...that's my opinion anyways...just looks like they thought well we changed the frame we "have" to do something to the slide and quickly came up with that idea.


----------

